# Starting WW and got rid of the Alli.



## fancicoffee13 (Nov 28, 2022)

I believe eating right and right proportions is the best way to go.  And WW has been the one that worked for me in the past, on the Purple Plan.  I love having these boards to talk on, the feed back is just so helpful!


----------



## Pinky (Nov 28, 2022)

fancicoffee13 said:


> I believe eating right and right proportions is the best way to go.  And WW has been the one that worked for me in the past, on the Purple Plan.  I love having these boards to talk on, the feed back is just so helpful!


WW is the way to go - it has always worked for me too


----------



## hearlady (Nov 28, 2022)

Seems to be a pretty sensible and healthy plan.


----------



## Della (Nov 28, 2022)

It's always worked for my best friend, too.  if there was a chapter in my area, I would join.  I know there are online WW sites but I've always thought the support from the meetings, knowing it's coming up, would be the best part for me.

My mother joined the first WW chapter in our town way back in the 60's.

When Betty Draper, in Mad Men, joined WW it inspired me,.  I thought her leader sounded better than most motivational speakers.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 28, 2022)

fancicoffee13 said:


> I believe eating right and right proportions is the best way to go.  And WW has been the one that worked for me in the past, on the Purple Plan.  I love having these boards to talk on, the feed back is just so helpful!


Is WW expensive? Is it easy to learn it?


----------



## hearlady (Nov 29, 2022)

Della said:


> It's always worked for my best friend, too.  if there was a chapter in my area, I would join.  I know there are online WW sites but I've always thought the support from the meetings, knowing it's coming up, would be the best part for me.
> 
> My mother joined the first WW chapter in our town way back in the 60's.
> 
> When Betty Draper, in Mad Men, joined WW it inspired me,.  I thought her leader sounded better than most motivational speakers.


Betty......makes me sad. I love that show.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 1, 2022)

I have a friend who was heavy for many years.

WW did it for her!


----------



## Mojaveoutdoors (Dec 6, 2022)

fancicoffee13 said:


> I believe eating right and right proportions is the best way to go.  And WW has been the one that worked for me in the past, on the Purple Plan.  I love having these boards to talk on, the feed back is just so helpful!


My wife did WW a few years ago and did well on it. As a part of us renewing our commitment to weight loss and fitness she is going to restart her WW this week. I do calorie counting and track my macros but she does not like having to always read the labels and do all the math that calorie tracking entails. So, WW is easier for her to accomplish much of the same accountability with her eating.


----------



## Wontactmyage (Dec 6, 2022)

I hope that WW has changed their program a little. To reduce, carbs like; breads, pastas, many types of sugar producing fruits and all sugars. I tried WW many, many years ago.

 I changed my lifestyle to keto/ketovore I have been so much more successful in feeling tremendously better long term and loss of unwanted weight. I removed all breads, pastas, most fruits and defiantly no sugar! I make all of my own meals. It took a lot of research to choose this change and now that I’m is retirement I can commit to it. 

Good luck in your health travels.


----------

